
Pokémon Go will soon get ads in the form of sponsored locations - rlalwani
https://techcrunch.com/2016/07/13/pokemon-go-will-soon-get-ads-in-the-form-of-sponsored-locations/
======
rlalwani
Very natural monetization idea. There are already some businesses who are
promoting presence of pokestops or gyms nearby. Imagine what will happen if a
cafe or a bar was a gym! People will just sit there and train their pokemons
and compete with each other. Brilliant!

~~~
pbarnes_1
The real issue is whether this is a fad or not (i.e. if only hardcore Pokemon
fans are left playing in a month).

If it's not a fad, this is a good idea monetization wise.

If it is a fad, this will alienate the fans, and the game will fade into
obscurity (e.g. Draw Something, QuizUp, etc).

~~~
argelius
Even if Pokémon Go turns out to be a fad I think it's a natural business model
for this genre of games.

